# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Amplexidiscus Fenestrafer

## Luis Marçal

*Amplexidiscus Fenestrafer*

*Cor:* Creme

*Dieta:* Fotossintetisante e outros alimentos

*Agressividade:* 3/4

*Dificuldade:*  2

*Iluminação* :  3

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) -3
*
Notas Gerais:* Atinge um tamanho muito considerável, tem a capacida inclusivé de conseguir capturar peixes incapacitados ou que sejam mais lentos.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Convinha pôr a ficha técnica desde coral...  :yb665:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Convinha... pois..

Cor: Creme

Dieta:Fotossintetisante e outros alimentos

Agressividade: 3/4

Dificuldade:  2

Iluminação :  3

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) -3

Notas Gerais: Atinge um tamanho muito considerável, tem a capacida inclusivé de conseguir capturar peixes incapacitados ou que sejam mais lentos.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Este é uma variante do Mushroom:

Giant Cup Mushroom Coral

tolera luz intensa, preferindo iluminação média (moderada)

Temp. 24° / 27° Densidade 1022 / 1024

 PH 8,4

----------

